# 1st day on clomid



## fun1uk (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi ppl do i take it asap today , after meal, before bed lol does it matter hope not cos its now 11.21 and still not taken it lol need help asap thanks xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I was told to take it at night. Some girls take it night so taht any side effects they will not notice during the night. 

How much are you on? 

Tell us about yourself! 

Good luck!


----------



## fun1uk (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi thanks for replying,well im Vicky ive been ttc for 2 1/2 years,went to doctors about 6 months ago who se3nt me to the hospital after a few visits and moaning at me to loose weight they finally started testing.First was loads of blood tests to see if i was ov which they said i was but not all the time.Then they tested for pcos,while having a scan they found i had ployips(sorry if its spelt wrong lol)They removed then on 28 june and gave me one month of clomid 50g.Just got told doctor will repeat the clomin if it didnt work got told to moniter my temp,and go to the doc for a day21 blood.So here i am day 2 and ive taking my first clomid before i go to bed lol im a wimp dont wanna see the side effects.
So anyone had good news on clomid?Im really hoping it works first time but arnt we all lol been disapointed for so long now its sooo hard.Trying for a baby takes over your life every month i think we cracked it lol but then my period starts really messes with your head do you find that?Sorry for rambling on xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Vicky

Welcome to FF. You've definately found the right place for support and understanding!  
Good luck with the   pills. I'm in the 2ww on my first cycle and (so far) appart from the hot flushes, minor mood swings (DH said he couldn't tell the difference     ) and bloaty belly it's not been too bad.


Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It doesn't really matter what time of day you take it although it was suggested to me to take it at night-time as it helps ease the side effects as you sleep through much of them...I have still suffered from a few  and  but thankfully only one day per month & I've not really suffered other side effects such as hot flushes, nausea etc. Although I do seem to have a bit of a bloated belly when I ovulate (CD14) & couple days after - but peppermint tea works wonders for to ease that!

I spose we're all different & some will suffer no side effects while others do...

There's a couple of threads (possibly few pages down) of success stories with Clomid  I ovulate naturally every month but am taking Clomid to "boost" things...on 2nd cycle & in the 2ww as I ovulated on Sunday.

Anyway, wish you loads of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## fun1uk (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks guys,can you list me some of the Abbreviations im not sure about them lol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Take a look on this link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

If link doesn't work then go to main home page & on left hand side it'll say "words & meanings" which will list all the abbreviations...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi

I take it at night too, makes for pretty restless nights but definitely better than feeling iffy at work.

Good luck. 

Nicki.x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Vicky
Welcome to FF and especially the clomid girls. We all know exactly what your going through and we are all around to help. I take mt clomid at night because i get really bad nausea and hot flushes. So at least that way i have slept through most of them. But everyone is different. Last time i took it I conceived after 5 months but had no side effects.This time I feel like I have been run over half the time. I had a beautiful daughter thanks to clomid and now i am hoping for a little brother or sister for her. 
Take care and keep us posted on how your getting on.

Love Sally


----------



## fun1uk (Mar 16, 2005)

HI well update for ya,tonight will be my 3rd day on clomid.Been taking it at night too as im a wimp with feeling ill,but has anyone had the problem of waking up,tossing and turning dont know if its me just doing it as i think there might be side effects or is this a side effect lol?But other than that im great cant wait to start trying lol xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It could be that you're getting "hot flushes" during the night & these are making you restless....your "sleepless" nights could be some of the side effects...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi fun1uk

This is my first month on clomid too, currently in 2WW.  I had hot flushes and have had to throw the windows open and have been waking up during the night, tossing and turning and feeling exhausted but wide awake too, if DH had started talking to me I could hold a full blown conversation!  

Good luck with your first month  

NIki x


----------

